
Apple's new MacBook Pro has no escape key - shazad
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/25/13409258/apple-new-macbook-pro-no-escape-key
======
mtmail
Not a duplicate, but got discussed extensively yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672)

------
coldtea
A better headline would be: "A desperate yellow press will grasp at any BS
straw".

------
tomohawk
the war on vi continues

